# Gerald Green v. Martell Webster



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Green is a sick athlete, unconventional player with a lot of superstar-like skills, defense still to be tested.

Martell is one of the most polished high schoolers I've seen, incredible form on the jumper (picture perfect from what I saw at Jordan Classic), decent at everything else, physique is okay, defense still to be tested.

1. Who will be a better defender?
2. Who will be a better passer?
3. Who will be a better scorer?
4. Who, at the end of things, will be considered a more valuable player?


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Webster physique is much more than ok, it's already excellent for the NBA. I still go with Green because he's a better shooter, better athlete and better defender. Webster has a better mid range game but he isn't too athletic. I think Webster will be very similar to Allan Houston while Green will be a superstar in the league.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> 1. Who will be a better defender?


Green no doubt. He has the ability to be a great defender. Webster is too slow to guard SG's, and quicker SF's. He will struggle until he improves his foot speed.



> 2. Who will be a better passer?


I am not sure about this aspect in Websters game, but I know Green is a solid passer and knows when and where to find his teammates on the break.



> 3. Who will be a better scorer?


No doubt Green. Along with a shot that is just as good as Websters, he has much superior athletic ability and quickness to get to the basket. 



> 4. Who, at the end of things, will be considered a more valuable player?


Gerald Green, and its not even close. He has superstar potential, whereas Webster has good role player potential, IMO.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

What I don't get is that Jay Bilas is painting it as Gerald Green, the freak athlete, vs. Martell Webster, the fantastic shooter. Did I miss something? Gerald Green is a fantastic shooter with range already out to the NBA three point line, from what I saw in the McD's AA Game, he's just as good, or better, at shooting than Webster. I just don't understand why Webster is passing up Green on some mocks and draft boards.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I also have no idea why Webster is passing him up? I dont even feel it is that close between them.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I think people get nervous when they see too much talent at the high school level. Martell is a more sure thing, he does one thing great, and can therefore contribute to an NBA game from the start. He can grow other skills with time, like Kyle Korver in Philly.

Gerald has way more star potential, but because of that high expectation, he is more easily labeled a bust, as well.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Gerlad Green can do 2 things well he is a great athlete who can get out in transition and he can shoot.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Taller J.R. Smith? That's fine by me.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I have seen Gerald Green a couple of times in high school on TV. The guy has unreal athleticism. He has 45 inch vertical and can basically jump through the roof. Also, has a decent mid-range game and seems to have good sense of the game. I believe he has the potential to be a superstar with time like T-Mac. The biggest thing is that he seems ready for the NBA. I've seen and read multiple interviews with him and feel he can handle the NBA lifestyle.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this really boils down to which one Portland wants because nobody else rates either of them as highly as they do.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Five (5) teams passed on Webster.

Sixteen (16) passed on Green.

Do that math yourself.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Five (5) teams passed on Webster.
> 
> Sixteen (16) passed on Green.
> 
> Do that math yourself.


please, you have no clue how good they are yet. its obvious that green not working out is what dropped him, and little else.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Mavs41 said:


> I have seen Gerald Green a couple of times in high school on TV. The guy has unreal athleticism. He has 45 inch vertical and can basically jump through the roof. Also, has a decent mid-range game and seems to have good sense of the game. I believe he has the potential to be a superstar with time like T-Mac. The biggest thing is that he seems ready for the NBA. I've seen and read multiple interviews with him and feel he can handle the NBA lifestyle.


Green needs to put on a lot of weight and has to mature physically. He's not yet ready to bang in the NBA. Few kids are strong enough out of HS (can't think of any beside the two obvious ones... make that three).


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

He needs to bang as a 2 guard?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Five (5) teams passed on Webster.
> 
> Sixteen (16) passed on Green.
> 
> Do that math yourself.


Only one team passed on Darko Milicic, while four teams passed on Dwyane Wade, you can see how much better Darko is. Only 7 teams passed on studly center Rafael Araujo, while 14 teams passed on that bust Al Jefferson, 16 teams on Josh Smith, that loser, and 17 passed on J.R. Smith, they must really suck in comparison to Araujo. Only six teams passed on Shane Battier while nine teams passed on Joe Johnson, 27 teams passed on that scrub, Tony Parker, and 29 on that fourth rate point guard Gilbert Arenas. Thank God Memphis didn't end up with any of those losers instead of their top 5 wing player. Only five teams passed on Robert Traylor while nine teams passed on Paul Pierce and 31 teams passed Rashard Lewis. You can see how much more dominant the tractor was.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Five (5) teams passed on Webster.
> 
> Sixteen (16) passed on Green.
> 
> Do that math yourself.


Since when do NBA GM's know how to evaluate talent? :laugh:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Green is a great athlete but dumb as a rock.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Webster can contribute right away, Green can't. Green is a stick, Webster is built well.

Webster= 6'8 230
Green= 6'7 192

Portland already has a HS project anyway in Travis Outlaw. No need for another one.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Rockets were desperately trying to move up to acquire Gerald Green in the late teens, contacting 8 teams and offering multiple picks. Will be interesting to see how these two play out in the league.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Green is a very intriguing prospect, and I think he has more potential to be great. But here in Portland we really need outside shooting, Outlaw and Miles already are gifted athletes. Webster is also much more mature physically and mentally and will be much better from a PR standpoint which is very important to the Blazers. Green just sounded like a complete idiot on the interviews I saw of him. Webster also had a great workout for the Blazers, especially defensively. That really sealed the deal.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think the one thing that made Webster the Blazers pick was the desire to shed the Jailblazer image. Listening to John Nash's interview that was the overwhelming impression I got.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

People are gonna look back at this draft and laugh at the Clippers and Blazers for their top picks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

CiMa said:


> Webster can contribute right away, Green can't. Green is a stick, Webster is built well.
> 
> Webster= 6'8 230
> Green= 6'7 192
> ...


Green and Webster are exactly the same height, though Webster's wingspan is an inch and a half more than Green's. And, ummm, Webster was a high schooler too. So whether or not they needed another, they got another. :biggrin:



Spoolie Gee said:


> Green is a great athlete but dumb as a rock.


If being smart were a prerequisite for being a pro athlete sports would suck.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Webster is a better fit for the Blazers. They need a pure shooter to make teams pay for collapsing on Telfair when he penetrates. Portland already has long, athletic wings in Outlaw and Miles. Green is pretty similar to those guys although he has a better outside shot then either of them at the same stage but Webster is more of a pure catch n' shoot guy.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Green and Webster are exactly the same height, though Webster's wingspan is an inch and a half more than Green's. And, ummm, Webster was a high schooler too. So whether or not they needed another, they got another. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> If being smart were a prerequisite for being a pro athlete sports would suck.


 
Yes there are some dumb people that make great athletes but having a high IQ sure doesnt hurt. Webster will pick up the NBA game quicker which is what the Blazers needed.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why does Webster have a higher IQ than Green? Cuz he doesnt have a southern accent and sounds more white. Is it me or is Webster leaving high school to and not goin to college. Green says that he is going to keep continuing his education and his mom will hit him and the head if he doesn't. Blazers homers are the worst. You made a bad pick and people will be laughing at it in a couple years.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Green and Webster are exactly the same height, though Webster's wingspan is an inch and a half more than Green's. And, ummm, Webster was a high schooler too. So whether or not they needed another, they got another. :biggrin:


While this is true, Webster isn't a project. He can contribute right away with his shooting ability and his defense.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Why does Webster have a higher IQ than Green? Cuz he doesnt have a southern accent and sounds more white. Is it me or is Webster leaving high school to and not goin to college. Green says that he is going to keep continuing his education and his mom will hit him and the head if he doesn't. Blazers homers are the worst. You made a bad pick and people will be laughing at it in a couple years.


 
 

Everyone who's met and evaluated both players say Webster is more mature both on and off the court. Knicks homers are the worse. You have a horrible GM and everyone laughs at you. :biggrin:


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Webster horrible combine scores make me think he won't be contributing anytime soon. He's an awful defensive liability.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Webster horrible combine scores make me think he won't be contributing anytime soon. He's an awful defensive liability.


I'm sorry, but the combine is so overrated. This isn't the NFL where the combine plays a huge part in where you are drafted. Hell look at Monta Ellis, he had the worst combine and he got drafted at #40. The only thing that is important from the combine are the speed tests, not the vertical.

Like people have said, Webster is a Glen Rice clone, and I think thats a pretty accurate comparison. He's also being compared to Dale Ellis to, and I think you guys should look at their prime stats. I wouldn't be mad if I got 22/5/3 outta my #6 pick. 

I like Green just as much as the Webster, but I think that the Blazers made a good choice, because he just fits into our plan better.

The thing I don't get is it is mostly NY fans who think the Blazers had a bad draft. If I were them, I'd be worrying about their big man situation.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> I'm sorry, but the combine is so overrated. This isn't the NFL where the combine plays a huge part in where you are drafted. Hell look at Monta Ellis, he had the worst combine and he got drafted at #40. The only thing that is important from the combine are the speed tests, not the vertical.
> 
> 
> The thing I don't get is it is mostly NY fans who think the Blazers had a bad draft. If I were them, I'd be worrying about their big man situation.


You mean the situation where we drafted the best available big man? Okay.

Anyway, the combine is overated except for the lane agility test. In my opinion this is a huge one , vert is useful, bench press is fun, but the dash and the lane agility test show lateral quickness imperative for the defensive ability of a 2 guard. 3/4 sprint is your first step. Both of these Webster did HORRIBLE on. I'll agree with the Glen Rice comparision. 


However I will say this, if Portland had him in to workout I'd go with portland, they seem to evaluate young talent very well, just not attitude.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Everyone who's met and evaluated both players say Webster is more mature both on and off the court. Knicks homers are the worse. You have a horrible GM and everyone laughs at you. :biggrin:



Yeah but at least our players aren't banging their teenage 15 year old nannies or dropping N-bombs on one another while holding one teammate down and punching them.

Seriously why talk crap? Every team has their faults, Isiah also has been a much better GM than Scott Layden.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> You mean the situation where we drafted the best available big man? Okay.
> 
> Anyway, the combine is overated except for the lane agility test. In my opinion this is a huge one , vert is useful, bench press is fun, but the dash and the lane agility test show lateral quickness imperative for the defensive ability of a 2 guard. 3/4 sprint is your first step. Both of these Webster did HORRIBLE on. I'll agree with the Glen Rice comparision.
> 
> ...


My post wasn't really directed at you, more the knick fan above you, but I totally agree, I don't remember Webster's agility times, but I agree with you, those are the only ones that matter. But it's not like you can't get faster by training.

I agree with your last statement to a degree. That was Bob Whittsett who drafted Qyntel, and he always put talent higher than character. 

Also, I didn't mean by the big man situation the selection of Channing Frye, because I think that was a pick they needed to make, they just need to take care of the 5 PF's they have on the roster now.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Every team has their faults, Isiah also has been a much better GM than Scott Layden.


Wow, talk about damming with faint praise. :biggrin:


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Yeah but at least our players aren't banging their teenage 15 year old nannies or dropping N-bombs on one another while holding one teammate down and punching them.
> 
> *Seriously why talk crap?* Every team has their faults, Isiah also has been a much better GM than Scott Layden.


 

Ask Starbury03. I got no problems with the Knicks or its fans other then one of them. Q trade was a good one and Frye will be a good fit for yall.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Everyone should laugh at Elgin Baylor this draft can't even get and F that is how bad it was for them. I can't believe I like the Clippers. :clown:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Debt Collector said:


> please, you have no clue how good they are yet. its obvious that green not working out is what dropped him, and little else.


Last time I checked, teams scout players in game situations too. You don't drop 10-15 spots where you were projected to go because you worked out alone.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

A decent amount of players dont work-out for the team that picked them.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Yeah but at least our players aren't banging their teenage 15 year old nannies or dropping N-bombs on one another while holding one teammate down and punching them.


If you're going to drop the "banging the nanny" line, please catch a clue, will you? 

The nanny wasn't 15, she was 25. She and Ruben were having an ongoing affair too boot. 

It'd be nice if you weren't a troll.

(yes, I know this is several days old, but I'm trying to the fine the webster/green "myspace" links and this is one of the threads I thought had it)


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

I hate to bring the negativity, but I really hope Green tanks and becomes the next Quintel Woods.

Why, you may ask. In a word: spite. That's right. Spite. As a Raptors fan, I'm hoping (perhaps hoping beyond hope) that Green flops, just so I can go back and slag the arrogant spazzes on ESPN who dissed TO for not drafting Green (even though I highly doubt any of them have seen him play more than one game). T-mac, my asss. Wasn't this dude outplayed twice by Brandon Rush?

(Of course, the day before the draft I was demanding the Raptors pick Green ... but lets just conviently forget about that shhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Webster horrible combine scores make me think he won't be contributing anytime soon. He's an awful defensive liability.


Webster shut down Rashad McCants in a workout in Portland, which is the workout where Portland decided they had to draft him. He destroyed him on both ends of the court. An 18 year old kid shutting down an uberathletic 21 year old guy who started for the NCAA Champions? 

When Webster's AAU team played Marvin Williams' AAU team, Webster destroyed him too. 

But Webster can't defend...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Green is from Texas so he's better its that simple. :joke:

IMO since Webster went so much higher than Green I would expect that much more out of him. It will be hard to judge tho seeing as Green probably won't see the minutes Webster will this early in their careers.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Webster will come in and try to shoot the lights out. If he fails at that, then he'll be useless. If he succeeds, then all the other stuff is icing on the cake.

Green may not come in and do anything anytime soon, which isn't bad for him. Playing behind Davis and Pierce and Tony Allen... there's a lot to learn, and if the Doc is smart, he'll keep Green's opportunities limited.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Webster has been shooting the rock damn well thus far in Vegas. Suprising me considering shooting is a skill that takes lots of hard work and dedication as opposed to Green's top skill, athleticism, which is natural. If Webster can hone his shooting skills to the level they are at being only 18, imagine how good he can be with the same work ethic in other areas....Right now, nobody should be saying Webster was a bad pick because he is looking like just what the Doctor ordered for Portland.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

I said it before the draft, and I stick by it...when all is said and done, Gerald Green will be the best player out of this draft. Tracy McGrady written all over him.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

After watching some things in the SL I'm still undecided. Martell looks to have very poor lateral quickness, and his handles were not as good as touted. He can however shoot the lights out, and, has a real quick release. Green can barely play basketball right now, so we'll see if he can learn, because he really has a lot to learn.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> After watching some things in the SL I'm still undecided. Martell looks to have very poor lateral quickness, and his handles were not as good as touted. He can however shoot the lights out, and, has a real quick release. Green can barely play basketball right now, so we'll see if he can learn, because he really has a lot to learn.


Thats pretty much my assessment. But based on watching them in summer league, at least Gerald can create his own shot. Martell just stands in the corner waiting for the ball so he can jack up a stand still jumpshot. Thats his whole game right now.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Green is from Texas so he's better its that simple. :joke:
> 
> IMO since Webster went so much higher than Green I would expect that much more out of him. It will be hard to judge tho seeing as Green probably won't see the minutes Webster will this early in their careers.


Gerald Green would do better than webster if they both had equal teams


----------

